
In Favor of Niceness, Community, and Civilization - throwaway894345
https://www.slatestarcodexabridged.com/In-Favor-Of-Niceness-Community-And-Civilization
======
disgruntledphd2
It's pretty sad that I started reading this article an hour ago, had dinner
and came back to it being flagged.

It kinda proves the author's point a little.

~~~
pc86
Did you vouch it? It is not flagged at this time.

It seems Scott has nothing to do with SSCA which is a shame. CC licensing
aside, he chose to take the site down and it seems - for want of a better word
- a bit icky to just repost a chunk of it.

~~~
disgruntledphd2
I did vouch it. I wasn't aware that the blog wasn't being run by Scott.

------
frereubu
Given that the original site was taken down for what seem like good reasons I
don't think this scraped site should be shown here, even if trying to hide
something from the internet is a bit of a Sisyphean task.

